# Horses in Love



## FuzzlePup (Dec 7, 2007)

I spent like 10 hours trying to get this to look right. These are two background characters for another drawing. I felt like turning them into their own drawing, but I figure I'll just slap a neat border around them and post it like this.

Clean:
[attachment=2140]
Nude:
[attachment=2141]


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2007)

Awww, theyre cute.


----------



## Studly (Dec 10, 2007)

Very well done. I'd love to see it in color!


----------

